# How much do pipes cost at drug stores?



## Xmaner (Jul 25, 2013)

Like rite aid or CVS? I usually just buy $4 on deal extreme but I need a new one and I don't feel like waiting a month to get it


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

I have only ever seen cobs there, if thats what your looking for they're around $7.


----------



## Xmaner (Jul 25, 2013)

Thats not bad. Do smoke shop have anythig better>


----------



## Gandalf The Gray (Jul 22, 2013)

Xmaner said:


> Thats not bad. Do smoke shop have anythig better>


Most smoke shops have a few descent pipes, I mainly know of smokers friendly. But if you are after a cob pipe check out BENT Pipes - Aristocob

They range anywhere from $3 to $8 for a good quality cob. And up to $20 or so for their freehand Cob pipe. And from what I have heard their shipping is fast.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Where I live the CVS/Walgreens/Rite-aids have all discontinued selling pipes and pipe tobacco for the most part. You can still find a local independently owed pharmacy that stocks MM cobs in the $6-10 range and Dr. Grabows in the $20s.


----------



## mo985 (Oct 9, 2013)

My local CVS had Dr.G's on sale for 8-12$ for two weeks. This was a month or so ago, before I committed to getting back into the hobby. I need to swing through and see if they are still on sale. I know they aren't top notch, but for working out the kinks and making mistakes, I don't mind.


----------



## ravkesef (May 4, 2011)

If you're trying to dip your toe in the water, a Dr. G is just fine. Furthermore, it's perfectly fine down the road as well. While it won't deliver the goods the way a better briar will, it's a well made pipe, with quite a few hand finishing operations. After all the years this company has been in business, they've managed to work out the kinks, and you will get a dependable, satisfactory smoking pipe. A Missouri Meerschaum is another perfectly good pipe. In fact, I would say it's an excellent pipe, with remarkable smoking characteristics. Now, your choice of tobacco is another matter entirely. Some drugstore brands are pretty good, others might not be to your liking. Taste is such an individual thing. Try Carter Hall or Captain Black, and see how these strike you. Then branch out from there. Just remember not to smoke too fast, because regardless of the pipe and tobacco, that will certainly spoil your smoke.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

There _is_ nothing better than a cob, as long as it is a Missouri Meerschaum.



Xmaner said:


> Thats not bad. Do smoke shop have anythig better>


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Xmaner said:


> Like rite aid or CVS? I usually just buy $4 on deal extreme but I need a new one and I don't feel like waiting a month to get it


Do you have a CVS or Rite Aid near you?

If so, stop by or give them a call and ask them.


----------

